# Just have a question.



## okie (Sep 30, 2012)

Hello guys i am very new to all these kind of things, but i had a simple question. and i will appreciate all feedback....the question is ......What kind of quality can I expect out of a Palladium HD9000 3lcd?? ..:dontknow:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to HTS. :wave: I've never come across that pj before so I can't help you with your question.


----------



## okie (Sep 30, 2012)

Well thanks mechman! i appreciate your welcoming! :clap:....:T


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> What kind of quality can I expect out of a Palladium HD9000 3lcd?? ...


It looks like a no-name, made-in-China PJ with an amusing MSRP of $5,999.00. IMO, you can expect modest to poor quality.


----------



## okie (Sep 30, 2012)

eljay- i was kinda thinking the same thing.... I tried to do some research on the thing,but could not really find much....I found one for $475 with 72'' screen and was thinking it might be all right. But i thought i would ask you pro's out there!....thanks:T


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I would go for a named brand with known warranty.

Just my opinion.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

okie said:


> Hello guys i am very new to all these kind of things, but i had a simple question. and i will appreciate all feedback....the question is ......What kind of quality can I expect out of a Palladium HD9000 3lcd?? ..:dontknow:


Hello,
Welcome to HTS. I too am unfamiliar with that brand. Where are you located? As there are certainly some much better options out there, but some countries do have far less offerings.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

There is a thread here. The user may be available for an opinion. Mine would be the same as above, stick to a name you recognize...

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-repair-maintenance/54228-black-spots-screen.html


----------

